# Rahmenanriss Pfadfinder



## cwolf (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Oldtimerfans,
nach einigen Wochen erfolgloser Knarzbeseitigungsversuche habe ich am Comer See vor 2 Tagen nun wohl die Ursache gefunden, s. Bild 
Jetzt die Preisfrage: Liegen aus alten Beständen noch irgendwo Rahmenteile rum, die ich verwenden könnte? Es ist ein Pfadi in M von 2006.
Oder schweiß sowas jemand???
Danke für Eure mitleidsvollen Hinweise!


----------



## FR.Chicken (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, bei mir ist es schon länger her. 
Mir war die Sattelzstrebe auf der Kettenseite gerissen. Da ich noch Garantie auf den Rahmen hatte wurde von   der Firma               	                                   	 Radsportvertrieb Ditmar Bayer GmbH (  die zu dem Zeitpunkt Bergwerk übernomenhaben ) neue Streben gefertigt.
Habe da gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

